# MY BEST TRIP REPORT EVER....no lies.



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

My best fishing trip ever!

After being inspired by the 'Davey G Photo Trust Fund" thread viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15597 I seem to have got my fishing abilities back!!

I decided to head out yesterday arvo and put the yak in at my favourite (now highly secret) spot and started trolling. Bang! Immediately I hooked up to some sort of weird looking skinny bald fish that I affectionately called 'Keza".







Despite him being very well manicured and clean there wasn't much meat on him so I threw him back. As I did, he was immediately swallowed whole by some sort of female 'warden fish'&#8230; Bad luck Keza&#8230;.

I then kept trolling and had triple hookups on Bream and Whiting.














They were fighting hard over my lures so I threw out a popper and immediately pinned a nice flathead too.







Apparently these fish were 'refugees' from Forster and had only escaped last week looking for some water that was deeper than their native 6" deep habitat of Wallis Lake. They also were suffering from shock after a massive human fell out of his kayak and nearly squashed them in Forster last week. Despite putting up a great fight, they smelt kind of funny, all I can put that down to is the lingering residue in their flesh from Tryhards unwashed body swimming near them before they hitched a ride south on a passing shark.

Speaking of sharks, I then spotted a swirl and paddled over to shallow water where a massive old Bazzoo bull shark was flapping wildly on the sand.







The poor old fella was trying madly to get into the kiddies swimming area and had gotten a bit lost in the dark. He obviously didn't have his glasses on. I hopped out of my yak, got a quick photo and lifted the big dopey looking fella back into the kids swimming area, so that he could give the little ones sharky rides in the morning&#8230;.

I paddled round into deeper water and then started getting harrassed by some sort of annoying creature. It turned out to be a very chunky (some would say slightly tubby) Leatherjacket.







This wierdly dressed fish kept throwing up and at one stage even pooed over my hand. Weird little fella. He obviously was a halfwit fish so I clubbed him over the head and threw him back in. He was immediately swooped on by some sort of angry eastern eagle fish (AEEF) which took him back to her nest, gobbled him up but didn't like the taste and immediately spat him back out&#8230; He then found himself alone, and in a strange environment&#8230; a fish out of water.

Just then I spotted one of the oldest creatures in the sea. Some say that these fish belong in a museum and others say that they are only spotted occasionally on the water. The rare and mythical Dodgey Eel.







This fish had obviously seen better times and was severely wrinkled and had missing bits of flesh obviously due to too much time in the sun. I wasn't game to cast a lure at him in case I had to touch him&#8230;&#8230;..So I left him alone. He was last seen heading towards his favourite lair near the amber fountain at the Emerald Lakes Golf Club.

Finally I caught something worthy&#8230;.A snapper. I found this around the Northern part of my paddle just off the backpackers beach. He (I'm assuming it was a he) was a strong fighter with a determined attitude and during the fight he towed me towards the marine park and I was losing ground quickly. In fact he nearly spooled me once. However I then got the better of him and despite him trying to bite me with his horrendous teeth I won the battle. I took the fillets off and cooked them up. They were quite yummy, and not as tough as they looked.









So theres the story of my best fishing trip ever. After all this success I went home and sat down with my mate Bundy Bear to celebrate over a few Bundy and Cokes.









However midway through my first beverage the doorbell rang and I went to answer it. I took one step out the door and felt something squishy between my toes&#8230;.









Ps. I'd like to thank all my 'mates' Prawndog, Spooled1, TryHard, Bazzoo, Gatesy, Dodge and Keza for making this adventure happen. I don't know what I'd do without you guys&#8230;.but I wouldn't mind finding out!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Great Trip Davey, good to see you have found your mojo again an given it a bit of a polish. I know its been hard since JT stole it from you an flogged it on ebay. I would have clubed that weird looking fish too.

LOL

Cheers dave


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done Davey,

That was one hell of a trip.

Feel better now?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

PD


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nice job on the report... :lol: most entertaining


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great report and Pics Dave ;-)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Hahaha! I got up to the bull shark before I realised... 

Good report, get back out there soon! :lol:

Rowan.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: glad to see it all come together for you Davey, a well con-cock-ed report there :lol: 
just keep Hammering that Hot Water Outlet and it "will" happen ..... on second thought :roll: we'll wait and see


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha , wow what a trip report , and all in one session :shock: , hogans ghost what a spot  ,i think it must have been MOJOBAY, that spot really turns it on when it fires , and all on hard bodies , speaking of hard bodies , did you happen to get a photo of Amazon beach , the ladies there are all 7ft tall and tanned like copper . :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Davey G said:


> They were quite yummy, and not as tough as they looked.


You're right Davey, after the age of around 8 months, snapper starts getting really tender. Especially when you forget to clean the esky.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSbd6/cAAAffgAAQQCEAEAKAEAA+W9wgIABUU0eoGjQACKeaptNQbUZNPIhgoL13aAOCqz0LB+KhX7OFnApX/KRkTNnlmUTID4u5IpwoSBNu9fuA


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Great report Dave.
I think Prawndog & friends will now be extremely jealous of your fishing prowess after this. RAFLOL


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Seems like fishing's Utopia Davey with so many varieties, and with fingerling to dinosaur species abounding, an interesting and enjoyable read mate ;-) :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Ya Clown :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey you had me hanging on every turd i mean word


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

DaveyG humbly forgot to mention the two kingys he gave me as he was bagging out and I had nothing. Thanks mate your a champ. ;-)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hey there's something fishy about this report 8) . Sorry about the lame pun 

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

JT said:


> Hey there's something fishy about this report 8) . Sorry about the lame pun
> 
> JT


no excuses JT ....... YOU'RE FIRED


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

keza said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there's something fishy about this report 8) . Sorry about the lame pun
> ...


And I deserve it   

JT


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice fishing trip you got there and that bull shark are a nasty one. :?


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the bear but be aware of the ice in the coke a good report


----------

